# asus-laptop and GEM not working

## waltercool

Hi there

I have and eeepc 701, using 2.6.24 to 2.6.27 i havent problem with asus-laptop, works great.

Now i have tested 2.6.28 and thats the result:

modprobe asus-laptop

FATAL: Error inserting asus_laptop (/lib/modules/2.6.28-gentoo-waltercool/kernel/drivers/misc/asus-laptop.ko): No such device

And i dont know what do =S

Another thing... im using xorg-server 1.5.3, libdrm 2.4.1, xf86-video-intel 2.5.1-r1 and mesa 7.2 and im still reading Failed to initialize TTM buffer manager.  Falling back to classic.

Im using uxa.

Thanks.

----------

## Abraxas

I think you need xorg-server 1.6, which hasn't been released yet to take advantage of GEM.  You might need a newer intel driver also.

----------

## waltercool

And that xorg and intel drivers are inexistent for now?

----------

## Abraxas

 *waltercool wrote:*   

> And that xorg and intel drivers are inexistent for now?

 

They don't exist yet as stable but you can get svn releases that may work.  I'm just holding out for an actual release do very soon.

----------

## waltercool

Well, maybe i only need wait a bit =) At least, is on the kernel right now.

But... some idea for asus-laptop?? =S I cant get my acpi work.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Write a bug report! There are all kinds of nasty bugs in the 2.6.28 (gentoo and vanilla sources) kernel. I have written three so far, and I may be writing another if this problem doesn't show up at bugzilla soon. 

If things work with your .27 kernel, stick with it until the bigger bugs get squashed. That's what I'm doing. The .28 kernels are only on my system for troubleshooting purposes. I'm using 2.6.27.10 at the moment, and all is right.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## TheMixa

 *waltercool wrote:*   

> Hi there
> 
> modprobe asus-laptop
> 
> FATAL: Error inserting asus_laptop (/lib/modules/2.6.28-gentoo-waltercool/kernel/drivers/misc/asus-laptop.ko): No such device
> ...

 

Now see for eeepc_laptop in "misc devices" after RFKILL, hwmon and backlight and turn off Asus-acpi and asus-laptop

----------

